# PowerBook 12" : changement disque dur pour disque flash



## pim (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le but de doper les performances d'un PowerBook 12" de 1 GHz sous Tiger dont la RAM est déjà au max, j'envisage de remplacer son disque dur par un disque flash. Deux questions :

1/ Pensez-vous que cela va effectivement se sentir au niveau des performances générales ? Ou vaudrait-il mieux choisir dans un premier temps un disque dur à 7200 tr/min pour remplacer le 5400 tr/min ?

2/ Quelle marque et modèle de disque flash serait le mieux adapté ? Je pense me limiter à 32 Go, histoire d'alléger la facture.

3/ Actuellement le problème est que la lecture de films encodés sous H264 sous iTunes n'est pas fluide ! Ça va mieux en passant par QuickTime directement, sans ouvrir iTunes, mais ne devrais-je pas réencoder les films dans un autre format, plus apte à convenir à cette machine, puisque le H264 semble lourd à lire ?

4/ Que pensez-vous de l'idée de réinstaller le système d'origine de cette machine, Mac OS X 10.2 alias Jaguar ? Les utilisations de la machine sont : iPhoto avant dernière version (celle de iLife '05), iTunes, et un tout petit peu de Word. Aucun usage pour l'instant de Exposé ni de Spotlight ! Il faut dire que pour "La panthère rose" à ma petite nièce de 2 an 1/2... :rateau:


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2008)

Mais tu as déjà trouvé un modèle de disque flash compatible avec ce PB ? Je ne sais même pas si ça existe. Il faudrait déjà commencer par se poser la question.


----------



## pim (5 Mars 2008)

Mince c'est vrai qu'il y a ce problème qu'il faut un modèle Ultra-ATA et pas Serial-ATA :hein: 



divoli a dit:


> Mais tu as déjà trouvé un modèle de disque flash compatible avec ce PB ? Je ne sais même pas si ça existe. Il faudrait déjà commencer par se poser la question.



En fait je comptais sur toi pour m'en trouver un 

En plus comme je peux pas te bouler, ça serait gratuit


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2008)

Cela me ferait dire (j'interprête, hein ! ) que le MBA ne te satisfait pas véritablement, et que tu en es arrivé à ressortir ce bon vieux PB 12". 

Si Apple nous avait sorti un digne successeur, on en serait pas là.


----------



## pim (5 Mars 2008)

Bien essayé mon cher Divoli, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait ça !  

En fait, c'est juste que mon père a de tout temps regardé ce PowerBook 12" avec des petits c&#339;urs roses d'envie dans les yeux. Du coup, quand j'ai switché sur Intel, c'est lui qui a récupéré le bébé :bebe:  

Il trouve d'ailleurs le système Mac OS X génial, il n'arrête pas de dire que tout est simple, même si les deux seules choses qu'il sache faire, c'est lancer un diaporama dans iPhoto - avec la musique par défaut uniquement !  - et cliquer sur des épisodes de la Panthère Rose sous iTunes, pour le plus grand bonheur de ma petite nièce de 2 an 1/2 

:bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2008)

ça m'intéresse ton histoire là.....

je suppose que cela doit exister

j'ai trouvé ça, ok c'est pour de l'IDE à caler dans une tour, mais c'est un bon début.....









allez, on se rapproche, mais purée !!! le prix !!!!! 

https://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=FHD32GC25M

trouvé ça aussi, toujours pour des cartes CF, mais en ide 2.5 cette fois


----------

